# Parker / Rollerball nib making



## skiprat (Oct 31, 2009)

Here is a method ( pictorial ) I often use for making a stainless nib ( grip, front section, whatever :wink that can take either a Parker style refill or a Rollerball. There are loads of pics and maybe some can be deleted if they don't mean anything. I'll do another one soon for the threaded couplers and cap thread etc and another one for various styles of clips until this pen is finished.
Hopefully it will give someone an idea or two on where to get started with their new metal lathe. The techniques I used may not be the best or correct way, but they are easy.:biggrin:


----------



## skiprat (Oct 31, 2009)

more..


----------



## skiprat (Oct 31, 2009)

and more...


----------



## skiprat (Oct 31, 2009)

and finally...


----------



## bgibb42 (Oct 31, 2009)

Very nice.  I have one very newbie question, though.  What is the "left-handed method"?


----------



## kevin miller (Oct 31, 2009)

thanks that was really interesting. kevin


----------



## skiprat (Oct 31, 2009)

bgibb42 said:


> Very nice. I have one very newbie question, though. What is the "left-handed method"?


 
Brian, just a safety thing. :wink:If you hold the file handle in your left hand and hold the end of the file with your right hand then you won't catch your right hand / knuckle / sleeve in a chuck
I have never ever taken the skin off three knuckles before, but I believe it hurts, or so I've been told:redface::biggrin:


----------



## glycerine (Oct 31, 2009)

Good stuff to know.  I hope to get a metal lathe someday soon and would like to try making my own "components"


----------



## NewLondon88 (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh yeah.. it hurts.  

er ...  I mean I've been told that ,too.

Thanks for taking a little of the mystery out of this. Nice to see it
being done rather than just reading dry numbers.. to some of us that
makes more sense. (although for some people the numbers work
just fine..)


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 31, 2009)

Awesome.  this helps tremendously Steve.  Can't wait for the threaded nib section!  Just this alone though is a huge benefit.:highfive:

This information is invaluable.  We are very lucky to have you share it with us.


----------



## philb (Oct 31, 2009)

Very nice of you Steve! Well explained and I like lots of pictures, so don't delete any!

When I can get that metal lathe, this will be very useful! But also just nice to look and plan for the future! haha

PHIL


----------



## Stevej72 (Oct 31, 2009)

Thank you for the great tutorial, Steve.  I have my metal lathe and I've been wanting to try something like this, but when I try to figure something like that out, I get overwhelmed and go on to something else.


----------



## bracky1 (Oct 31, 2009)

An *inverse* dead centre you say, ffs, why did I not think of that???

Thanks for this Steve, I'm now off to batter my gonads with a blunt instrument in an effort to make sure I think harder in future. 
The memory of the pain will help concentrate my mind, so my therapist says.

I hope you're pleased for me. 

Another bout of extreme pain but a problem solved. Cheers.     :biggrin::biggrin::wink:


----------



## bgibb42 (Oct 31, 2009)

NewLondon88 said:


> Oh yeah.. it hurts.
> 
> er ...  I mean I've been told that ,too.
> 
> ...




My sentiments exactly.


----------



## Dan_F (Nov 1, 2009)

Very cool.

Dan


----------



## Daniel (Nov 1, 2009)

That is a fantastic looking nib Steve. One of my things are matching or blending angles. the detail of the nib angle matching the refill would have been one of the first things I looked at. Excellent job. you tempt me to actually go out and try to get the most from my metal lathe. I just recently thought out how to cut a taper enough to give it a shot.
My biggest problem at this time is knowing what tool to use to get a clean cut. i also have problems with proper speed and feed rates so I get a lot of chatter. not good at all for a nice clean finish. I know it si a matter of just getting a few basic numbers down but have never taken the time to look them up.


----------



## Nowicki (Nov 3, 2009)

This is great. I got a metal lathe and am still in learning mode so this is wonderful. Why reinvent the wheel. Thanks for sharing.  Don't delete any picts. 

Larry
.


----------



## CSue (Nov 3, 2009)

I don't have a metal lathe.  But I have to tell you, this really helped me think through a few things.  I learn better through pictures, too.  Don't take any out.  They are all relevant.  Thanks Skip!


----------

